# Want Trollbloods.



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking for some Trollbloods. Nothing specific just tell me what you got. Up for trade I got a Legion Warpack and a Nephilim Protector and a Cryx Warpack.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

I also have mtg, bretonnians, some skaven, sm, orks, nids, and some tau. 

Willing to repri.e anything to a basecoat of white. Anthi g else you can just message me.


----------

